# Chopper forks



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2017)

No one else has chopper pics or memories?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 29, 2017)

No pics, but I remember making a very flimsy set of extended forks for my Raliegh Twenty when I was a kid... I think I rode it around the block once, scared myself half to death, then promptly reinstalled the stock forks...


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 29, 2017)

A few pics found on the interwebs...


----------



## ricobike (Mar 29, 2017)

I remember I borrowed a bike with some aftermarket chopper forks from a bike dealer friend of my parents.  I was surprised at how hard it was to ride because of the steer flop.  Took me a while to master it, but then I had to give it back.  It was too cool for school though back in that day.  Wish I had a picture of it.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 30, 2017)

No pics but we would take a set of hollow forks, cut them just below the crown and shove them to the end of another set, usually Schwinn Ashtabula. They looked cool but not very safe,we didnt give that a thought,LOL


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2017)

My Pop's old Huffy Rail with fork extensions.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)

Wooow - that's a serious sissy bar on your dad's rail!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> My Pop's old Huffy Rail with fork extensions.
> View attachment 443392



Thats it!! Very cool, We'd sometimes put the extensions on backwards. Gave it more of a custom look. Great pic.Thanks for the memories.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 30, 2017)

Murray made a cool chopper in the 70's. A guy I use to work with had a mint one. It was near identical to this one


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)

I remember how difficult they could be to ride and have been curious how guys on real chopper motorcycles deal with it. My brothers and I used the same method of inserting the forks into cutoff fork sections. You were not cool unless you made one. Slicks on the back were also very important. Mine always had red lines on the tire wall.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 30, 2017)

I had a red Goodyear Grasshopper, I thought it was the coolest,my friends hated it


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 31, 2017)

Awesome thread, I put one together a while back because a guy work with knew I was into old bikes. He said he had an old set of forks from when he was was a kid and if I wanted them they were mine. Well that started a spark in the back of my noggin, and at Memory Lane I found an old neglected 70 Stingray that would be a pretty good match for the fork. Some elbow grease and rust removal, and paint removal on the frame, and some parts I had laying around this is what I ended up with. Also a big thanks to Jaxon on here for hooking me up with the top plate and top caps!! He reproduces these forks known as the Whiz Kid forks, and I believe the top fuel forks also. Anyways a cool build and a throw back to 70's, and the guy I work with had the biggest grin riding this one when I got it done, only wish I would have taken a picture! And yeah these things take a little getting used to! Joe


----------



## JimK (Apr 4, 2017)

filmonger said:


> No one else has chopper pics or memories?




I recall after market fork extensions that were sold every where (K-mart, Zodys, Ace Hardware etc.) They were chromed tubes about a foot long pinched at the end with a hole for the front wheel, and a hole for bolts to attach them to the forks at the axel slots. They looked really cool and we stuck them on everything back in the day. I am sure that we had lots of pictures but I have no idea if any survived. I can find no pictures on line of these, nor can I find anyone else that even remembers them.

JimK


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 4, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Awesome thread, I put one together a while back because a guy work with knew I was into old bikes. He said he had an old set of forks from when he was was a kid and if I wanted them they were mine. Well that started a spark in the back of my noggin, and at Memory Lane I found an old neglected 70 Stingray that would be a pretty good match for the fork. Some elbow grease and rust removal, and paint removal on the frame, and some parts I had laying around this is what I ended up with. Also a big thanks to Jaxon on here for hooking me up with the top plate and top caps!! He reproduces these forks known as the Whiz Kid forks, and I believe the top fuel forks also. Anyways a cool build and a throw back to 70's, and the guy I work with had the biggest grin riding this one when I got it done, only wish I would have taken a picture! And yeah these things take a little getting used to! JoeView attachment 444424 View attachment 444425 View attachment 444427 View attachment 444428




Looks cool!!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Murray made a cool chopper in the 70's. A guy I use to work with had a mint one. It was near identical to this one


----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 28, 2017)

The problem with the homemade cutoff forks was that each pair added that much more curve to it. I remember building one w/at least 4 pair of forks. Couldn't even ride it in a straight line! The center line was below the axle, so the front wheel wanted to flop over to either side! 3 was the limit. I also saw one at a 4th of July parade, had a lawn mower wheel on the front!!


----------



## petritl (Apr 29, 2017)

%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/6A8B0C45-BAC5-433D-8B90-069052C44030_zpseac7omkr.jpg.html]

[/URL]

This picture is from the early to mid 80s


----------

